
7 must-reads for entrepreneurs - transburgh
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/06/24/7-must-reads-for-entrepreneurs/
======
klous
8\. E-Myth Revisited by Gerber. Also see <http://www.quora.com/What-books-
should-entrepreneurs-read>

